# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  EPROM dzēšana

## Mairis

Kā lai izdzēš 27C512 tipa EPROM mikreni?
Vai ar parasto "neona" lampu tas ir izdarāms? Ir viņai UV starojums?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Vai ar parasto "neona" lampu tas ir izdarāms? Ir viņai UV starojums?


 Nē. Ja gribi kārtīgu UV, vajag lokizlādes (dzīvsudraba) lampu kvarca kolbā. Vēl pavasara saulīte derētu   ::  .
P.S. Ar tām lampām prātīgi - sargi acis sev un citiem. Ozonu neelpo! Mirdzizlāde neonā ir nekaitīga, bet ar to neko neizdzēsīsi.

----------


## Mairis

Vari iemest kādu linku tāda tipa lampām, tepat Latvijā dabūnamu?
Lielu nevajag, galvenais, lai var dzēst mazos čipus.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja rūpnieciskos apmēros neražosi, aizņemies no kāda kaimiņu tantuka mazo "kalnu saulīti". Tas tāds mājas solārija variants. Vēl vari iedot līdzi savai meitenei, ja viņa solāriju apmeklē    ::  . Izdzēsīs pa tīro.

----------


## Mairis

Rūpnieciski neražošu, bet vajadzēs bieži.
Kas tā par mazo kalnu saulīti?
Man jau ar bij doma par solāriju.

----------


## Jon

Kādreiz pamēģināju  uzlikt uz t.s. "baciļu" lampas (lieto dezinfekcijai slimnīcās utml. - gripas vīrusiem tā nepatīk   ::  ) - viss notika. Šīs lampas nenokarst pār mēru un arī starojums nav tik intensīvs. Balasts - kā parastajām fluorescentajām "dienas gaismas" lampām. Bet skatīties uz tām tāpat nevajadzētu. Procesu labāk veikt slēgtā tilpumā (kastē) un vietā, kur ventilācija iespējama - kaut kas līdzīgs vilkmes skapim būtu ideāls. Īstajām lampām jāstaro ar viļņa garumu ap 253,7 nm. Ar laiku jāeksperimentē - "pārdedzināt" ar nedrīkst.

----------


## next

Dzeest var ar visu kas dod viljnju garumu iisaaku par 400 nm.
Atshkjiras tikai procesa ilgums (ekspoziicija).
Padomjlaikos visi amatieri lietoja DRL lampu (to kas ielu apgaismoshanas stabos) ieksheejaas kolbas.
Taam ir iebuuveeta starteeshanas sheema un papildus bija vajadziiga tikai straavas ierobezhoshana - orgjinaalaa drosele, kveelspuldze vai kas cits.
Lai chips nepaarkarstu to var iegremdeet uudenii (taa lai augsha paliek aaraa).
Ventilaators nederees jo tas atdzesees arii lampu un taa nesasniegs darba temperatuuru.

----------


## Mairis

Cik ilgi jātur mikrenes solārijā, ja liek pie paša stikla?

----------


## next

> Cik ilgi jātur mikrenes solārijā, ja liek pie paša stikla?


 Varbuut dienu, varbuut nedeelju, solaarijaa jau UVC staru nav.
Arii pavasara saulee dienas laikaa varot epromu samaitaat bet ne nodzeest (taa staasta ljaudis kas meegjinaajushi).

----------


## kaross

no kāda kompja tā mikrene ir? 1T audi motoram tāda pati nāk.

----------


## garais05

Kāds ir mēģinājis-UV LEDi neder šim mērķim?

----------


## kaross

atradu ar ko viņus vienkārši var izdzēst. stāsti kādiem auto nāk šīs mikrenes. pastāstīšu kā dzēst.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc tieši auto? Domāju ka no saražotajām 27C512 mazāk par 1% tiek izlietotas autobūves vajadzībām.

----------


## Mairis

> atradu ar ko viņus vienkārši var izdzēst. stāsti kādiem auto nāk šīs mikrenes. pastāstīšu kā dzēst.


 AEL kompja mikrene

----------


## kaross

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UV-Ultraviolet- ... 3cb10898dd

ņem šādu, nebūs solārijā kopā ar mikreni jāguļ.  ::  
Tā jau es domāju, ka tā ir automašīnas vadībai.

----------


## jeecha

garais, UV LEDiem spektrs ir ljoti shaurs un parasti centrs ir ap 400nm (pasha UVA augsha). UV dzeeshamos epromus ar taadu nepanjemsi. Plashu fotorezistu gan gaismo visnotalj labi.

----------


## Mairis

> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UV-Ultraviolet-Light-EPROM-Eraser-Timer-Power-Plug-/260668168413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb10898dd
> 
> ņem šādu, nebūs solārijā kopā ar mikreni jāguļ.  
> Tā jau es domāju, ka tā ir automašīnas vadībai.


 
Tādu jau es pasūtīju nedēļu atpakaļ, vēl nav atnācis.
Man vajadzēja alternatīvu kautkādu, lai varētu izdzēst, kamēr tas nav atnācis.

----------


## M_J

Pirms kādiem padsmit gadiem Rīgā "Philips" veikalā vajadzēja pateikt savu vajadzību un viņi jau zināja ko piedāvāt - gan pašu UVC spuldzi, gan plafonu ar visu palaišanas shēmu, kur tā spuldze der iekšā. Vecos PICus dzēsa ka prieks, pāris minūtēs, bez karšanas un mokām (pirms tam mocījos ar kalnu saulīti). Tagad nezinu, vai Rīgā vēl ir "Philips" veikals, ja ir, vai pārdevēji zinās ko piedāvāt. Savu uzparikti esmu aizlaidis prom - cilvēkam kurš ņemas ar šo senvēsturi.

----------


## kaross

kāds var apteikt aptuveni cik minūtes ir jādzēš tā 27c512 mikrene? ar tādu ķīniešu aparātu kā tajā linkā ko norādīju?

----------


## ON-OFF

Kas tajā ķīniešu aparātā ir iekšā?
Lampa līdzīga šai?
http://cgi.ebay.com/4X-9W-36W-UV-NAIL-C ... 19bcb7ee4e


ja UV e-prom dzēš ar kalnu saulīti, cik ilgi parasti ir jātur? Domāju 27c010 PLCC

----------


## ON-OFF

::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Lampa līdzīga šai?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4X-9W-36W-UV-NAIL-C ... 19bcb7ee4e
> ja UV e-prom dzēš ar kalnu saulīti, cik ilgi parasti ir jātur?


 Šīs jau ir parastas fluorescentas lampiņas. PCB vēl varētu eksponēt, bet lai nodzēstu EPROM - pūcei aste ātrāk uzziedēs; nekāda UV tur nav. Par "saulīšu" lampām - ņem kādu nevērtīgu EPROM čipu un eksperimentē ar laiku un attālumu. Vēlreiz atgādinu - neelpo ozonu un sargi acis!

----------

